# What do you think of my Seventh Symphony?



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Hi all,

I have heard before that the world may be divided up into two Shakespearean characters: Hamlet and Falstaff. As I have seen and listened to most composers, conductors, and musicians I have fit them into the category of Hamlets. I would like to self-classify myself as a Falstaffian composer. "Give me life!" is his motto.

My Seventh Symphony should reflect some of my Falstaffianisms! Please let me know if you like it or not.

It is here:






Enjoy!

William McBride:lol:


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Cool stuff. I would suggest changing up the timbre a little more.


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks again violadude! Here is also my Eight Symphony if anybody's interested!






William McBride


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

Seriously, 50 minutes of midi sound? That kind of thing is a violation of human rights you know.


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Rasa you've lost your wits!


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

No seriously. I can't imagine anyone sitting through this kind of sound other then in a black-prison sensory overload torture chambre type situation.


----------



## Billy (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes, that's very wicked to say.


----------

